# Media  > Creator Showcase >  The C-Files (free webcomic)

## Cross

soooo my company just launched our second webcomic, The C-Files! 

basically if you like the X-Files, enjoy some comedy and spoofs, you'll enjoy the C-Files. 
follow the link to the first strip:
http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/c-...the-c-files-1/

----------


## Cross

it's friday, which means C-Files! 

strip 7 is up! 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/c-...the-c-files-7/

----------


## Cross

this week's strip is up! see what happens to the monster under the bed when you turn the lights on

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/c-...the-c-files-8/

----------


## Cross

case wrap up and the first field report! 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/c-...the-c-files-9/

----------


## Cross

in this weeks strip we meet Assistant Director Falter Thinner

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/c-...he-c-files-10/

----------


## Cross

the pair start a new case today

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/c-...he-c-files-11/

----------


## Cross

New strip is up! 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/c-...he-c-files-12/

----------


## Cross

New strip is up! and we have our first autopsy!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/c-...he-c-files-13/

----------


## Cross

we head to the lab for the first time and meet the lab tech Dude Bro. if you watched the recent 6 episodes of the x-files earlier this year you'll recognize this guy


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/c-...he-c-files-14/

----------


## Cross

this week's strip we find Bulder and Sully examining another instance of merged objects

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/c-...he-c-files-15/

----------


## Cross

you  know at some point we had to put them in 90's X-Files outfits...

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/c-...he-c-files-16/

----------


## Cross

actually starting to unravel why odd objects are merging randomly with other objects this week

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/c-...he-c-files-17/

----------


## Cross

the pair finally land on a trail of clues for the case

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/c-...he-c-files-18/

----------


## Cross

where does the trail of clues lead? find out!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/c-...he-c-files-19/

----------


## Cross

finally Bulder and Sully find the source of the merged objects

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/c-...he-c-files-20/

----------


## Cross

and this week they get some answers http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/c-...he-c-files-21/

----------


## Cross

season one finale! 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/c-...he-c-files-22/

----------


## Cross

Season One is over but....

----------


## Cross

happy boxing day!

----------


## Cross

little 'tweener to pass the time between seasons

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...les-tweener-1/

----------


## Cross

season two has begun production.  and tensions have been running high on set

----------


## Cross

bonus strip while we work on season 2! 


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...les-tweener-2/

----------


## Cross

one more bonus strip! if you watched the original ninja turtles tv series, you'll understand


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...les-tweener-3/

----------


## Cross

we're having an Easter egg hunt every week till Easter over on our Facebook page! we hid a lot of stuff in the strip throughout season 1


this weeks: https://www.facebook.com/nearmintmil...type=3&theater

----------


## Cross

this weeks Egg reveal, props to my sis for actually putting this one together 

https://www.facebook.com/nearmintmil...type=3&theater

----------


## Cross

this week's Egg reveal. say hi to Jim Jim!

https://www.facebook.com/nearmintmil...type=3&theater

----------


## Cross

this week's reveal. TenThirteen   


https://www.facebook.com/nearmintmil...type=3&theater

----------


## Cross

the last batch of Easter eggs revealed!

https://www.facebook.com/nearmintmil...type=3&theater

----------


## Cross

little peek on set


https://www.facebook.com/nearmintmil...type=3&theater

----------


## Cross

its been a long day on set for bulder

https://www.facebook.com/nearmintmil...type=3&theater

----------


## Cross

some watercooler talk while on break from filming season 2

https://www.facebook.com/nearmintmil...type=3&theater

----------


## Cross

Dude's a bit of a diva

https://www.facebook.com/nearmintmil...type=3&theater

----------


## Cross

on set filming! shhhhhh

https://www.facebook.com/nearmintmil...type=3&theater

----------


## Cross

filming some actions scenes for season 2!    https://www.facebook.com/nearmintmil...type=3&theater

----------


## Cross

going to want to break out the popcorn when this season starts

https://www.facebook.com/nearmintmil...type=3&theater

----------


## Cross

we've got a contest happening! check it out: https://www.facebook.com/nearmintmil...type=3&theater

----------


## Cross

and the new season begins!! 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-2-01/

----------


## Cross

sully still fumes as the pair are off to the crime scene

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-2-02/

----------


## Cross

meeting up with the sheriff. yup new character!   http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-2-03/

----------


## Cross

we've got evidence in baggies! 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-2-04/

----------


## Cross

sometimes evil is DIY

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-2-05/

----------


## Cross

special cameo for x-files nerds

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-2-06/

----------


## Cross

something strange is going on  http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-2-07/

----------


## Cross

sully laying down the law

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-2-08/

----------


## Cross

you know those third wheel moments where all you hear is the other two going 'blah blah?'

yeah so does Bulder

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-2-09/

----------


## Cross

what did our parents always say about taking things from strangers?  sully apparently didnt listen

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-2-10/

----------


## Cross

finally getting some actual test results. whether they're helpful or not is another question

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-2-11/

----------


## Cross

opening strange gifts from strange people

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-2-12/

----------


## Cross

well that cant be good   http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-2-13/

----------


## Cross

something lurks.....

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-2-14/

----------


## Cross

admit it, you always knew those plastic eggs were more than they seemed

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-2-15/

----------


## Cross

teeny spock!!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-2-16/

----------


## Cross

bulder in action!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-2-17/

----------


## Cross

things arent looking too good for sully this week

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-2-18/

----------


## Cross

bulder and the sheriff are a little slow but they eventually get there


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-2-19/

----------


## Cross

bulder and the sheriff to the non-rescue?

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-2-20/

----------


## Cross

dun dun dun

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-2-21/

----------


## Cross

weapons fired! 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-2-22/

----------


## Cross

last one of the season!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-2-23/

----------


## Cross

SURPRISE! a Tweener!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...les-tweener-4/

----------


## Cross

the REAL hunger games

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...les-tweener-5/

----------


## Cross

they're baaack! Season 3 begins today!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-3-01/

----------


## Cross

poor bulder

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-3-02/

----------


## Cross

when in doubt, poke it

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-3-03/

----------


## Cross

he's baaack

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-3-04/

----------


## Cross

he knows

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-3-05/

----------


## Cross

someone's been busy

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-3-06/

----------


## Cross

say hi to Jinn!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-3-07/

----------


## Cross

answers! maybe!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-3-08/

----------


## Cross

now thats a big book

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-3-09/

----------


## Cross

happy wholoween!

https://i.imgur.com/2YkD5uC.jpg

----------


## Cross

annnnd story time

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-3-10/

----------


## Cross

specifics!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-3-11/

----------


## Cross

totally not ominous

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...-c-files-3-12/

----------


## Cross

men in grey?

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-03-13/

----------


## Cross

not the donut!!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-03-14/

----------


## Cross

something's.....missing


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-03-15/

----------


## Cross

happens alllll the time

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-03-16/

----------


## Cross

not without evidence!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-03-17/

----------


## Cross

happy Boxing day!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/so...xing-day-2018/

----------


## Cross

CONSPIRACY!!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-03-18/

----------


## Cross

ooooo sinister warehouse

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-03-19/

----------


## Cross

season finale!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-03-20/

----------


## Cross

here have a Tweener!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...les-tweener-6/

----------


## Cross

our 5th anniversary fan suggested strip!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...les-tweener-7/

----------


## Cross

like we were going to pass this up


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...les-tweener-8/

----------


## Cross

Season 4!!!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-04-01/

----------


## Cross

happy halloween!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/c-...alloween-2019/

----------


## Cross

let's hit the road!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-04-02/

----------


## Cross

ruh-roh

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-04-03/

----------


## Cross

ah the long road


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-04-04/

----------


## Cross

sully's a little ray of sunshine

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-04-05/

----------


## Cross

well that doesn't help

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-04-06/

----------


## Cross

GASP! plot?!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-04-07/

----------


## Cross

ah local miners

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-04-08/

----------


## Cross

durh bulder!


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-04-09/

----------


## Cross

happy Boxing Day!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/c-...xing-day-2019/

----------


## Cross

this season's 'a-guh'

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-04-10/

----------


## Cross

whhhhhhhy?

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-04-11/

----------


## Cross

well, bulder's mad

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-04-12/

----------


## Cross

a little late to the party, bulder


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-04-13/

----------


## Cross

crinkleweeeeee

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-04-14/

----------


## Cross

AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-04-15/

----------


## Cross

bulder's got a good pair of lungs

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-04-16/

----------


## Cross

is she done, bulder? hmmm?

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-04-17/

----------


## Cross

ruh-roh's

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-04-18/

----------


## Cross

hmm... interesting


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-04-19/

----------


## Cross

wha....indeed

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-04-20/

----------


## Cross

that can't be good

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-04-21/

----------


## Cross

proof!


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-04-22/

----------


## Cross

the truth is out there....scratching its head

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...c-files-04-23/

----------


## Cross

awwww yeeeahhh Tweener time!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...les-tweener-9/

----------


## Cross

thirsty?

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/th...es-tweener-10/

----------


## Cross

last tweener of the year

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...es-tweener-11/

----------


## Cross

happy boxing day!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...xing-day-2020/

----------


## Cross

we're finally back!!! 

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...c-files-05-01/

----------


## Cross

someone's been busy and it isn't just 'luke

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...c-files-05-02/

----------


## Cross

oooo mystery

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...c-files-05-03/

----------


## Cross

finally! the lone gunme.....er.....the solitary shooters!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...c-files-05-04/

----------


## Cross

story time!


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...c-files-05-05/

----------


## Cross

never poke a large potato

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...c-files-05-06/

----------


## Cross

beware

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...c-files-05-07/

----------


## Cross

beware those potatoes

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...c-files-05-08/

----------


## Cross

those pesky potatoes

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...c-files-05-09/

----------


## Cross

of course he's involved

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...c-files-05-10/

----------


## Cross

gum chewer's got some big business

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...c-files-05-11/

----------


## Cross

bulder should know this by now

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...c-files-05-12/

----------


## Cross

i think he's trying to say something

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...c-files-05-13/

----------


## Cross

we all have one of those friends...

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...c-files-05-14/

----------


## Cross

bulder gets so excited

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...c-files-05-15/

----------


## Cross

determination!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...c-files-05-16/

----------


## Cross

it must be found!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...c-files-05-17/

----------


## Cross

believe....

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...files-05-17-2/

----------


## Cross

raise your hand if you want a potato!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...c-files-05-19/

----------


## Cross

this can't be good

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...c-files-05-20/

----------


## Cross

extra long c-files today!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...c-files-05-21/

----------


## Cross

season finale!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...c-files-05-22/

----------


## Cross

happy Boxing day!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...xing-day-2021/

----------


## Cross

happy boxing day!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/t...xing-day-2022/

----------

